# In reading some posts, I see “TR” used a bit...



## augustacarguy (Oct 18, 2017)

Could someone enlighten this since what TR means? Thank you in advance...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JimmyH (Oct 18, 2017)

Textus Receptus. Translates to 'Received Text', which was the Greek text of the New Testament first compiled by Erasmus.


----------



## augustacarguy (Oct 18, 2017)

Duh! Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jack K (Oct 19, 2017)

Or, sometimes TR means "Thoroughly Reformed" or "Truly Reformed." Exactly what it means to be Thoroughly Reformed can depend on who uses the term, but generally it means more purely or traditionally Reformed than the mainstream of the Bible-believing Reformed world. It can be a label worn with pride, or one used as criticism.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KMK (Oct 19, 2017)

Since we are on the subject, what do YRR and TTR mean?


----------



## TylerRay (Oct 19, 2017)

KMK said:


> YRR


Young, Restless, and Reformed. It's another name for New Calvinism.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TylerRay (Oct 19, 2017)

KMK said:


> TTR


Tough, Tattooed, and Reformed. It's another name for the more hardcore advocates of New Calvinism.

(I'm being facetious)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 19, 2017)

they need to add a fourth letter, an A, as, as often as not, they are AntiSabbatarian and at least sound antinomian and NCT (new covenant theology since we are defining such things). The Reformed descriptor is utterly useless online (I think there's another thread on that).


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 19, 2017)

There used to be a post called "You might be BR (Broadly Reformed) if..." It was glorious.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 19, 2017)

BayouHuguenot said:


> There used to be a post called "You might be BR (Broadly Reformed) if..." It was glorious.


Heh...
https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/br-versus-tr.29699/#post-361263

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 19, 2017)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Heh...
> https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/br-versus-tr.29699/#post-361263



And it was by me. Shows how good my memory is.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 19, 2017)

BayouHuguenot said:


> And it was by me. Shows how good my memory is.


And how glorious....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JimmyH (Oct 19, 2017)

Seems like a long time ago I suggested a resource, maybe a sticky thread, with definitions of the many acronyms found on this board. Nothing ever came of it, but it is still a good idea In my humble opinion. 
https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/an-index-of-acronyms.92888/#post-1132935
For instance, in that thread on the PCA survey there is the term SJWS. I did a forum search and someone had asked for the definition in the Ayn Rand thread, and turns out to be 'social justice warriors.' A sticky thread with all of these acronyms might be instructive.


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 19, 2017)

BayouHuguenot said:


> There used to be a post called "You might be BR (Broadly Reformed) if..." It was glorious.



I was called TR in seminary by another seminarian. It was used in a derogatory way...

I’m not sure though what they meant by it because I am now more reformed in the proper definition of the word than at that time...


----------



## Jack K (Oct 19, 2017)

BayouHuguenot said:


> There used to be a post called "You might be BR (Broadly Reformed) if..." It was glorious.



Fun post.

Going by those lists, I would appear to be closer to TR than to BR. Never considered myself a TR.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 19, 2017)

JimmyH said:


> Seems like a long time ago I suggested a resource, maybe a sticky thread, with definitions of the many acronyms found on this board. Nothing ever came of it, but it is still a good idea In my humble opinion.
> https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/an-index-of-acronyms.92888/#post-1132935
> For instance, in that thread on the PCA survey there is the term SJWS. I did a forum search and someone had asked for the definition in the Ayn Rand thread, and turns out to be 'social justice warriors.' A sticky thread with all of these acronyms might be instructive.


Heh. Such a need has be usurped:

http://bfy.tw/EZf1



AMR


----------



## Clark-Tillian (Oct 19, 2017)

TylerRay said:


> Tough, Tattooed, and Reformed. It's another name for the more hardcore advocates of New Calvinism.
> 
> (I'm being facetious)


Hysterical!!! They wear hoodies most of the time, as well.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clark-Tillian (Oct 19, 2017)

I thought it meant "Trump Readified" as in "I voted for Trump and I'm ready to double down on that bet, thrown down with any libs, and takedown any fake news that insults me."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SRoper (Oct 20, 2017)

BayouHuguenot said:


> And it was by me. Shows how good my memory is.



Maybe you only have vague memories of posts made under previous screen names. They are like past lives or something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bookslover (Oct 20, 2017)

TR = Teddy Roosevelt

I'm surprised no one knows this!


----------



## BGF (Oct 20, 2017)

Tort reform.
Totalitarian regime.
Totally rad.

Reactions: Rejoicing 1


----------



## Wayne (Oct 20, 2017)

History behind "TR" (Truly Reformed):

https://continuing.wordpress.com/2010/06/15/the-tr-debates-1977/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JimmyH (Oct 20, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------

